# Sirius Ends 2004 with 1.143 Million Subs



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

What was the final year-end tally for Sirius? The satellite radio company said Monday it ended 2004 with 1.143 million subscribers, exceeding its end-of-year target of 1 million subscribers.

Sirius attributed its full-year results to robust retail sales, growing awareness of satellite radio, and greater recognition by consumers of the company's programming.

The satellite radio company also said the Sirius Sportster plug and play product was a popular gift item during the holidays, along with many other transportable products.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Very cool. I'm glad to say that I was one of those 4Q additions. The SDARS industry is now upwards of 4.25 million strong. Lets have another great year in '05!


----------

